# Madison County



## retarmyguy

Anxious to hear about the first morels found in Madison county. Feel free to join my post. I've got the fever so did go out to a few places yesterday that I found a few dozen last year at, just checking. Hopefully they will be poppin' in the next couple weeks. I will let you know when I find my first one. Good luck hunting everyone!


----------



## woodsman1

Went out today an checked some of my early spots that produced about 10 lbs of black early last year am still nothing yet. Plenty of moisture. With the upcoming warm rains this week an warmer days an nights I think next weekend should be a good start. But will be out everyday checking from here on out


----------



## retarmyguy

RetArmyGuy here, headed out to my spots today just to check again, even though I know it is too early. Didn't come across any of the morels. I did come across patches of mayapples though, 6-8" tall, might be a good sign shrooms are just around the corner! Good Luck hunting!


----------



## shroomaholic

Yea RAG i live north of Vandalia Montgomery/Fayette 
And hadn't found none myself think it's about week early and just wondering feel free 
To comment but I beleive you know your trees you will find shrooms up where I'm at I hit 
On soft maples and sycamore and the right cottonwood and dead elm is killer!! But what trees yall on here usually
Find yours around???


----------



## woodsman1

Went out today on my early southern hills an still nothing. Everything is prime tho. Plenty of moisture. May apples about 6-10 inches. any day now. Just need some sun. Temps are perfect. After this weekend it will be on. Will need a couple days of sun to kick all this moisture in to action


----------



## twig-n-berries

Greys are popping in northern Madison County have been last 2 days.. Not alot of them and not big all on south hills or south facing wood edges. Found 10 yesterday Found 14 today.. North or Granite City and West alton area all these were found along the river pretty much.. Good luck only gonna get better daily with the rain and heat..


----------



## woodsman1

Twig. I've been to a couple of my spots in I believe the same area your talking about an have had no luck yet an it usually produces early in these spots. Can you tell me what the Condition of the areas your finding them in. is it still bare areas or greened out. An were they along elms? it sounds like we hunt the same area. I was there today to an struck out. I was in a Grey dodge ram if you seen me


----------



## woodsman1

Checked 3 more spots today an still no luck. Anybody having any good luck in Madison County. I will be out everyday from here on out. But curious if my spots are done producing or if it's just not there time yet


----------



## shroomaholic

Woodsman I live 30 miles north of Madison county and I found three in front yard yesterday
Small greys but they have started here


----------



## retarmyguy

Today I made the trek to the area where I found a few dozen last year and had no luck. I noticed things are really greening up fast in the woods in those areas, especially the ground cover. By the way, I do live in the Edwardsville area.


----------



## shroomaholic

Can I shroom hunt before 1:00 in the shawanee national 
Forest? If someone could help me out it would be appeiciated!
Thanks


----------



## twig-n-berries

Sorry woodsman haven't been on here last couple days.. Anyways I'm finding all that I've found in almost direct sunlight none around elms these are all coming from a area filled with large Maple trees on a wood edge running east west on the south side ground is still pretty bare in those areas except the ones actually I've found outside the tree line in direct sun are growing in basically grass with thick decomposed maple leaves buried down in the grass kinda tucked under in the Japanese honeysuckle that's growing along the edge.... I don't know if I can explain it any better.. On another note though I've went last 2 days and found zero I won't be able to go again til next Wednesday unless I hit this usually late spot some time this weekend just too kill some time.. I think it's still early and moisture was just right for the spots I hit because their not popping there anymore and my early reliable spots ain't popped a thing yet so I'm kinda confused but still very optomistic for early to middle next week to really start to getting popping them greys..


----------



## woodsman1

Finally. All my hard searching paid off today at one of my honey holes. Found 12 Greys an 27 yellows all around elm or ash flats lands


----------



## twig-n-berries

Nice.. any size to them?


----------



## woodsman1

Biggest was about 3 inches. Most were 1-2 inches. Left them to grow for couple more days


----------



## woodsman1

Found 15 blacks today at one of my private spots. Left at least another 3 dozen that were all the size of a pencil eraser. All were on north side facing slopes around ash trees. Will post pics if I can figure how to


----------



## twig-n-berries

Cool.. You ever hit the Cora Island wildlife area?


----------



## woodsman1

No. Never even heard of it. I'm n the bethalto area


----------



## retarmyguy

Took a walk to my spots again, found my first little grey morel, top edge of a creek bank facing south, it was about an inch tall, had broke off and was starting to dry out. I checked another location and came across a half dozen greys just poking up through the leaves, about an inch tall, left them for a few days to mature, hopefully they will be there when I go back. Looks like they are popping! Good Luck to All! Happy Hunting!


----------



## sfron81

Just logged on with Jack's help. Will hold off looking in Fayette County until next week. Looks like a good season ahead. Patience.


----------



## signalman67

Shroomaholic. No you cannot hunt mushrooms in Illinois before 1 PM during the Spring turkey season. You can pick up an Illinois hunting guide for the turkey hunting season dates by zones. There are two zones in Illinois.


----------



## signalman67

Woodsman1. Morels grow to their full size in a pouch just under the surface of the soil then pop up when the tension becomes too great. They will not grow anymore once they pop up. What you see is what you get.


----------



## belgeroth

Signalman, that is completely untrue. I have found small morels growing and left them for a few days and they were much bigger. Morels certainly grow after they pop.


----------



## shroomaholic

Thanks signalman I figured that out, and on the mushroom growing there's a lot of 
People that don't beleive that they grow but I have news for yall. I have than pop 
Up every year in front yard ,and I'll throw a stick next to them and 2 days later 
They usually grow 3/4" to a 1" try it sometime may surprise u folks that don't
Believe they grow!!!!!


----------



## northcentral

Morels do grow once above ground. Last year I let mine sit for a week since it was on private land and they all doubled in size. You can also see time lapse videos on YOUTUBE of them popping up, growing, and then decaying.


----------



## goshawk75

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the 1 pm start time only applies to State areas that allow turkey hunting and not to private ground.


----------



## northcentral

Goshawk75
That is correct. That law only applies to parks that allow turkey hunting.


----------



## signalman67

They coulddn't possibly just be soaking up moisture making them a little bigger and will cook out when dropped in oil.


----------



## shroomaholic

Well if there soaking up moisture they would be 
Growing to! Anything that comes from the ground an is able to absorb 
Moisture is growing ! Just watch some videos or test it out 4 yourself
Been doing this for years!!


----------



## woodsman1

Signal. I went back this morning just to check to see if they had grown an they did. It's been 4 days an most have grown around 1 inch bigger. So yes they do grow. I can afford to leave mine for days to grow since most of my areas are private an I don't have to worry about people finding them. I counted 37 blacks this morning. I'm Gona leave them till the weekend by then they should reach full growth. An started seeing dome yellows pop. This particular spots every grows great with blacks an yellows but never many Greys. Pulled 46 lbs last year alone from this spot. Can any one help guide me on how to post pics


----------



## david - sw il

Upload them to photobucket and copy/paste the html code into the text box.


----------



## retarmyguy

Headed out to my spots this morning, 3 hours in the woods, none of them produced anything but in another area I did find a couple brown ones, 3" tall. Saw a couple little grays popping. Good luck everybody! Edwardsville area report.


----------



## twig-n-berries

If you think mushrooms don't grow after they've popped I'd suggest you spend a little more time hunting them instead of reading about them.. I never pick the first 10-15 I find because it takes more than that just too feed my family so I'll leave them for a couple days or until I find another batch to put with them.. If the weather is right they'll grow I'll put money on that., if it's dry hot and windy they'll shrivel up and die or if their exposed to direct sun they'll dry up..Also I've never had one grow more than an inch at most..


----------



## shroomin fred

There are several time-lapse videos of mushrooms growing available on other Morel sites. Check them out. Some of the videos encompass a time period of a week or more. the growth rate varies based on temperature and moisture, but there is no doubt that they grow.


----------



## bsmokin83

Got about 20 grays yesterday edwardsville area! Going futhers south tomorrow.


----------



## momhunter

Found these today


----------



## momhunter

Sorry, Can't figure out how to get my iphone pics on here! Found a couple pounds of big yellows, and good sized greys today, along with some smaller greys. Were in the same spot about 3 days ago, and nothing.
They're coming up!!


----------



## woodsman1

Can some body answer me this. I have a private honey hole that I've been hunting for years an has always produced well over 50 lbs each year. I went to it today an walked it for 5 hrs an all I found was 12 half free morels. No yellows blacks or Greys. What's going on. Is it that half frees pop first an the yellows an Greys just have not come up yet. This area has well over 500 acres an I must of walked most of it today.


----------



## twig-n-berries

Story of my season so far I'm still optimistic it's early..


----------



## mbrady

Went out today after work for a short walk with my dog to a spot that always produces. Found 3 in as many minutes not really even looking hard. Tomorrow I'm going out for real, but just wanted to say that THE HUNT IS ON!!! I live right between Madison and St. Clair. Good luck everyone!


----------



## david - sw il

Not a very good season so far around here. I went out Wed. and found a little over a pound on S slopes which were getting dry as well as some of the shrooms. Hoping to get a good soaking rain today and tonight. It is still a bit early, most of the greys were just poking through the leaves and spotty. We should get a second flush if we get the rain.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## woodsman1

Very strange year. They claimed this year was Gona be the best morel year we've had in a long time but doesn't seem that way. None of my usual honey holes have produced very much so far. An I'm not seeing or hearing of any big finds yet. What's the deal. Has it just not hit prime season yet I'm very confused. It's been spotty. Finding a couple here an couple there but no big patches. Went out today an 3 of us found a total of around 30 Greys an yellows. I did stumble across a patch of 47 half frees under 1 tree. Not bad I guess. Any one else having any good finds. Not seeing any posts


----------



## twig-n-berries

I've found about 35-45 greys and 1 yellow so far.. I was hoping to hit it hard this coming week but temps are gonna be cool at night not looking good if you ask me we needed some good heat after this rain to really get them yellows poppin.. I'm gonna go out tomorrow check my reliable yellow spot I haven't touched yet this year but with the cool weather I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## woodsman1

I'm hoping somthing changes. None of my spots are doing anything.


----------



## randypedigo

Sangamon County nothing yet. BTW I've been watering my shrooms for years. Guaranteed they'll grow. They love the water.


----------



## mtydarb

Few greys at SIUE. Marquette Park my brother found a couple big greys


----------



## cody

Went out today to my spot near Alton where i usually pull about 4-5 pounds from and i found nothing.. hopefully after a few days of sun that'll all change. Going out to another one of my other spots tomorrow. wish me luck!


----------



## twig-n-berries

Welp that reliable spot I have produced 5 in 5 hours I'm not happy I'm done til the weekend..


----------



## david - sw il

This is a strange season around here. I had high hopes for an above average season after 20" of snowfall in Feb/Mar and a wet early spring, but it just hasn't come together right this year. I'm hoping the N slopes produce well later in the season. Either way, I will be hunting hard the next few days, we are nearing peak season. It looks like it will last into May this year though...


----------



## twig-n-berries

Hit up 14 greys today and 32 yellows all nice big fresh yellows..


----------



## woodsman1

Ok. I have 2 private areas I hunt one is about 300 acres other is about 200. Plenty of elms ash poplar an other morel trees. Between the 2 spots I usually pull 90 lbs a year. With one of the spots being on the bluffs. I walked both areas today for a total of 10 hrs an only found 1 yellow. Can any one explain this to me. I did come across a few half frees. Are my areas just not producing this year or am I not the only one striking out


----------



## jbiff79

They dont pop every year in the same places . Sometimes they do sometimes they dont.


----------



## woodsman1

I'm getting frustrated. They said this year was going to be the best morel season in a long time due to the wet winter we had. But for me this has been the worst year. Non of my private areas are producing. According to my log yesterday last year I pulled 196 morels in 3 hrs from one of my private holes. This year that hole has produced 1 yellow n 12 half frees. This year I haven't even pulled in 50 in total. Is anyone else having the same year. I keep praying that the season is not about over. I'm seeing big yellows being found but at same time not hearing of any big Daily finds either.


----------



## tekhipee

Getting discouraged. Only found some half frees and some little weak yellows so far. My friend found a medium cooler full of big fresh yellows in New Athens a couple days ago. 

Do you all this cool spell all next week when the temps are forcasted to finally hit a high of 80s they will still be popping? I'm in the Alton area and keep blaming my spots are just extra shades and not warm enough.

Thoughts?


----------



## twig-n-berries

I've been doing alright last few days went again yesterday Found 22 nice big yellows.. all yellows I've found have been under elms or Sycamore.. 90% sycamore.. regular spots are producing absolutely zilch I'm finding nothing on hills most I'm finding are honestly on hands and knees on blank ungreen ground under over grown Japanese honeysuckle with sycamore in the immediate area.. I'm off wed thru Friday hope to hit it pretty good then on my regular spots again and I'll prolly be calling it a season woods are really greening up with ground cover in my spots uncovered spots might still be good yet..


----------



## smguffer

im on the other side of the river of you guys (st louis/st charles) .. looks like we are having just slightly better season than you so far... by slightly i really mean slightly

its been strange. the humidity hasn't been what it needs to be and precipitation has been moderate to say the least

this rain we just got is going to help i think. tomorrow's temperatures aren't going to do much. hopefully the moisture sticks around until mid-late next week. if it does, those warm temperatures are going to kick things up a bit i think

good luck all


----------



## twig-n-berries

I agree 100% I'm hunting northern st louis county and northeastern madison county il, mo is much better so far..


----------



## woodsman1

Has anyone hunted the bluffs along the river rd yet from alton to Grafton. I have about 500 acres of private land there that I have access to an went yesterday with no luck just curious if anyone has found any along that area if so what conditions or terrain are u finding them in. I looked on south slopes an north with no luck. Still a strange year. I hope this cold spell didn't ruin the season. Still hoping for a good turn around when it warms back up. Also what about river edges. Had anyone had much luck along the river this year on the flat lands. I've never hunted along the river before but my 10 year old son wants to go an I prefer to take him some were easier to walk then thru all the thorns an brush I haul thru. This is his first year hunting


----------



## momhunter

We've never hunted the bluffs, but walked the terrible terrain on some land we have access to between Grafton and Otterville. It wasn't worth it, only found 2 last year. This season we haven't found anything on any slopes that normally produce. Only a couple of our honey holes are producing, but not like last year. On this date last year, we found 86 in one spot. This year, only 25. We went out yesterday, and walked along the creeks. For some reason this year, the big yellows seem to be popping up around sycamore. We found 25 fresh big yellows, all around and in the vicinity of sycamore trees.


----------



## twig-n-berries

Slayed the yellows today.. North facing hills at the very bottom all on dead elms.. 


Woodsman I found quite a few in the river bottoms west alton area normally a killer spot but only producing a few this year.. I've also noticed I'm not finding anything in real deep leaf litter most are damn near bare dirt and mossy spots even under the sycamore they seem to be popping in the bare-ish spots around them.. I think this week is gonna be good snd the end


----------



## woodsman1

Took my 10 year old son today for his first morel hunt ever. Took him to some new areas I've been scouting over the years but never hunted. Little turd found his first honey hole on his first trip. 37 yellows under 1 tree. Let's just say this daddy is a proud one. Don't no how to post on here but I posted some pics on Riverbend morels Facebook page just now.


----------



## buckeyegin

That is really cool!!


----------



## woodsman1

Any predictions on what the rest of this morel season is Gona do


----------



## cody

In all honesty, I've pretty much given up on the year. Lost all interest when all my spots were bare as can be.. never thought i'd say that.

Always next year i suppose!


----------



## woodsman1

Found 27 yesterday fresh yellows. Don't think the season is fully over yet. Found about half way up a north facing hill around a dead elm. Gona keep checking for at least another week


----------



## twig-n-berries

Gonna get back out tonorrow.. stilling finding here and there hit and miss.. Found a nice big mess of yellows yesterday alot of dead ones again kinda bummed on all the dead ones I've found this year if I'd found all the dead with the live ones prolly been one of my best years, hitting a couple good spots this weekend then I'm prolly done depending on the outcome.. Good luck to all its been a decent year I've ate myself sick and I'm getting burnt..


----------



## cody

Found around 30 smaller greys &amp; yellows in the Bethalto area. Picked them anyway because the cold snap had stunted the growth and the stems had started turning reddish. With all the nice warmth coming it'll be booming here within the weekend or so!


----------

